# Old old school heaver



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

One of my grandfather's. 14' Unsplit bamboo straight as an arrow, hardwood reel seat with brass rings as clamps, wrapped grip with turks head knots. I've never seen another one like it.
Thought some of you might get a kick out of it.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Never seen one like that Benji! Thanks for sharing!

R/D


----------

